# Jacob Maltese



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I don't know what it is, but every time I look at the Jacob Maltese website, I just drool over their Malts. I think they are so beautiful. :wub: 

I was just wondering if anyone on here has ever dealt with them or better yet has a puppy from them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think Susan's Ms. Magnolia's Sadie and beloved Sassy (RIP) came from Jacob's Maltese.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

They are adorable - 
I love the picture on this page of the malt on top in the header:
Jacob Maltese


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> I think Susan's Ms. Magnolia's Sadie and beloved Sassy (RIP) came from Jacob's Maltese.[/B]


No kidding? No wonder I always drool over them! :wub: 

I think the Jacob line has a very distinctive look. Every time I look at the site, I get puppy fever. I better stay away.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I have never dealt with them, but they have some beautiful Maltese. "Memory" a Malt breed by Jacob Maltese was on the cover the Maltese Magazine, he is adorable.

I love Annie though. She is gorgeous! http://www.jacobmaltese.com/annie-in-show.html


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Carina's Cadeau is from Jacob's. You could PM her.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> I think Susan's Ms. Magnolia's Sadie and beloved Sassy (RIP) came from Jacob's Maltese.[/B]



I don't know about Sadie but Sassy was from Phlicks Maltese which is where my Bella came from.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> Carina's Cadeau is from Jacob's. You could PM her.[/B]


Yes, My Cadeau is from Debbie. I loved dealing with her and I think he is a very special boy. I would love to answer any questions. There are a few of us here who have Jacob's dogs. Cece's mom. Bentley and Brightons mom. And Joy (and Zoey's) mom. 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=581932
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadie and Sassy were from Phlicks but their sire is Debbie's "Fame." So they are related to Debbie's family.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, my little girl CeeCee came from Jacob's Maltese. Debbie Cleckley is the breeder and she is a wonderful person. Her pups have that special look and you usually can recognize them. 

The picture on top of the header on her website is my CeeCee's Mom, Grace. She was a gorgeous dog~~~That was Debbie's heart!!!! Gracie died earlier this year by accident and I think Debbie has taken over Annie as her special girl!!!! All her babies are so easy on the eye!!!!!!


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

My little Joy, is a Jacob's maltese. Debbie is a sweet heart and has beautiful babies. Debbie's Gracie is my Joy's grandmother and Dianne's CeeCee is Joy's mama. Someday I hope to meet Dianne and CeeCee, Get mother and daughter together, again. 
Anybody who gets a baby from Jacob Maltese, can't go wrong! 
joyand zoeys mom


----------



## zippohoney (May 28, 2008)

> My little Joy, is a Jacob's maltese. Debbie is a sweet heart and has beautiful babies. Debbie's Gracie is my Joy's grandmother and Dianne's CeeCee is Joy's mama. Someday I hope to meet Dianne and CeeCee, Get mother and daughter together, again.
> Anybody who gets a baby from Jacob Maltese, can't go wrong!
> joyand zoeys mom[/B]



My Lacey came from JacobMaltese and I just love her face especially. Love her attitude and everything about her.
http://zippohoney.tripod.com/id3.html She is lovely.

Lacey's Mom


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=582657
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Fran nice to see you here! Your Lacey is a doll  I especially love your Chase :wub: What a sweet heart!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Chace is CeeCee's brother........What a small world!!!!!! Gracie had two pups out of one litter, Crystal (CeeCee) and Chase~~~He is a nice looking maltese!!!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

It's wonderful to see these threads with so much good feedback. I have never purchased a pup from Debbie but I always liked her a lot from other mailing lists. I have recommended her to people and they have been very happy too! 

This is my friend's Maltese from Jacob Maltese. She is really gorgeous.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=582657
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Fran, it is great to see you and your lovely dogs here. 



> It's wonderful to see these threads with so much good feedback. I have never purchased a pup from Debbie but I always liked her a lot from other mailing lists. I have recommended her to people and they have been very happy too!
> 
> This is my friend's Maltese from Jacob Maltese. She is really gorgeous.
> 
> ...


Thalia is also a gorgeous dog. Charmaine, you may remember that you were one of the people that recommended Debbie to me. I want to thank you for giving me such great advice.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

My Bentley and Brighton are from Jacob Maltese. Debbie is a sweetheart and dearly loves her dogs. She is an excellent breeder and I highly recommend her. Look under "maltese families".....you'll see B & B!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Thalia is also a gorgeous dog. Charmaine, you may remember that you were one of the people that recommended Debbie to me. I want to thank you for giving me such great advice.[/B]


I do remember and I am so happy that everything turned out great. There are a handful of breeders I would recommend - most I know personally and have been to their homes and heard lots of great feedback. At the end of the day, we all have to do our own research to find one that works for us.


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh wow I am glad to hear some of you dealt with Jacob Maltese. I have looked at their site a few times and drool. GRRRRRRRRR I am beginning to think I will never get a new one. My life needs to take a change quick its getting old fast LOL.. I need to see how close jacob maltese is to me. Im in the atl area of ga. They are in alabama correct ? I thought I was going to get one from Atlanta Maltese. The owner Susan seems really nice and I had dibs on one of a recent litter. But UGH my mother in law passed away (it was a blessing she was sick with cancer) and well it just threw off my ability to purchase one. UGH UGH UGH  but I sure am glad I found this site and some people that have purchased from one I have considered. Im being overly picky cuz of what I went through with Giz !


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You won't have too much of a drive from Atlanta...I think she has a boy available still.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Oh wow I am glad to hear some of you dealt with Jacob Maltese. I have looked at their site a few times and drool. GRRRRRRRRR I am beginning to think I will never get a new one. My life needs to take a change quick its getting old fast LOL.. I need to see how close jacob maltese is to me. Im in the atl area of ga. They are in alabama correct ? I thought I was going to get one from Atlanta Maltese. The owner Susan seems really nice and I had dibs on one of a recent litter. But UGH my mother in law passed away (it was a blessing she was sick with cancer) and well it just threw off my ability to purchase one. UGH UGH UGH  but I sure am glad I found this site and some people that have purchased from one I have considered. Im being overly picky cuz of what I went through with Giz ![/B]


Debbie is in Northern Alabama. Not to far from Atlanta at all. She has some really pretty babies. One of my mentors was her first mentor. A very small world. And when I see her name I think of heaven. Because Jacob was such a significant part of the bible. Weird huh?? B) 

I am sorry to hear about your MIL. And bless you for feeling it was a blessing that she is no longer suffering. :grouphug:


----------



## JoyandZoeysmom (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Gizzy's Mom, Just to let you know, Debbie lives in a small town, on the east side of Birmingham Alabama. You could always take Interstate 20, from Alanta to Birmingham. At least you have a straight shot! :biggrin: We live in northeast Iowa and drove to Nashville to pick up our little Joy, Debbie was gracious enough to meet us in Nashville. It took us about 16 hrs to get there! Am I crazy? Yes! Would I do it again? You Bet!!!! Debbie was kind, to pick me to become Joy's second mama. I will always be grateful to her for that. Good luck! 
Joy and Zoey's Mom


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Thanks so much for the info guys ! Its good to know there are people familar with breeders here ! I feel like its much easier to make an informed choice !


----------

